# Amazing tropical rainforest vivs



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Just found this, worth sharing!

Enjoy :2thumb: (yes I know - I wouldn't want to clean them, either..)

Reptile Cages, Custom Reptile cage, Iguana Cage, Custom Reptile Enclosure, Snake Cages

here is a vid:
Tropical Rainforest Reptile Cages - YouTube :mf_dribble:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow.... :gasp:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

if only jworlds shipped t the UK


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Gotta be some of the best set ups ive ever seen


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

seen these before, for cleaning all the the cage can be pressure sprayed and it all drains out. 

Tbh they do look very nice but often dont have the animals best interests in mind

they seem to value asthetics over the animals needs, however i do think they make them to the customers specifications.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jack0 said:


> seen these before, for cleaning all the the cage can be pressure sprayed and it all drains out.
> 
> Tbh they do look very nice *but often dont have the animals best interests in mind*
> 
> they seem to value asthetics over the animals needs, however i do think they make them to the customers specifications.


unless you keep frogs :whistling2: that sort of thing is standard procedure!

op check out some of the dartfrog vivariums about always stunning some really nice vivs in the planted section of this forum as well


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> unless you keep frogs :whistling2: that sort of thing is standard procedure!
> 
> op check out some of the dartfrog vivariums about always stunning some really nice vivs in the planted section of this forum as well


Yep.:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

There are plenty of people on here that could probably build better tanks than that.

And yes, some of the Frog tanks look awesome.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

My dream is to create a 1000 square foot tropical habitat...its buzzing around my head at the moment and stopping me from sleeping....

We will be relocating the nursery next year to get more glass space....I'm thinking what if I sectioned off an area and created a walk in vivarium....around the size mentioned....the scope would be awesome and it would be great fun to do....might take a year or two (or more) though to complete, if not longer....Of course, it will take a lot of planning but would just be great fun:2thumb:

Gill


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

justairplants said:


> My dream is to create a 1000 square foot tropical habitat...its buzzing around my head at the moment and stopping me from sleeping....
> 
> We will be relocating the nursery next year to get more glass space....I'm thinking what if I sectioned off an area and created a walk in vivarium....around the size mentioned....the scope would be awesome and it would be great fun to do....might take a year or two (or more) though to complete, if not longer....Of course, it will take a lot of planning but would just be great fun:2thumb:
> 
> Gill


A friend of mine ones a shop that's almost exactly 1000sqrft, and I must say a viv that size would be huge. 
I'm thinking of it now: Live trees, huge stream/waterfall, huge bright lighting, the most powerfull misting system ever, fogger's built into stream, a dry glass tunnel, lots and lots of Frogs :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.

Reminds me of that basement I saw.









It's evan got a glass tunnel:no1:.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

fardilis said:


> A friend of mine ones a shop that's almost exactly 1000sqrft, and I must say a viv that size would be huge.
> I'm thinking of it now: Live trees, huge stream/waterfall, huge bright lighting, the most powerfull misting system ever, fogger's built into stream, a dry glass tunnel, lots and lots of Frogs :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.
> 
> Reminds me of that basement I saw.
> ...


It would be just sooooo much fun to do.....in fact I think it would be rude not to try it:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Lots and lots of frogs sounds good....of course, it would need to be self-sustaining because of the amount of time we are away in the summer with the flower shows....but on that scale it is much easier to create a biotope.....

It will happen....now of course, when it happens is another thing....:lol2:

Gill


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

justairplants said:


> It would be just sooooo much fun to do.....in fact I think it would be rude not to try it:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Lots and lots of frogs sounds good....of course, it would need to be self-sustaining because of the amount of time we are away in the summer with the flower shows....but on that scale it is much easier to create a biotope.....
> 
> ...


new wooden hill stream tank (constr jrnl) - Page 30 - Dendroboard

bit of inspiration for you would be very hard to make it self sustaining though without heavily limiting the occupants that is.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> new wooden hill stream tank (constr jrnl) - Page 30 - Dendroboard
> 
> bit of inspiration for you would be very hard to make it self sustaining though without heavily limiting the occupants that is.


Don't think the pics came through.










Amazing basement!










And with the glass tunnel:gasp:.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> new wooden hill stream tank (constr jrnl) - Page 30 - Dendroboard
> 
> bit of inspiration for you would be very hard to make it self sustaining though without heavily limiting the occupants that is.


That is nice :no1:

As for occupants it would be fun working out what would work

Gill


----------

